# Norwegian: Websites to hear Norwegian



## A Boring Lady

Hello again. 
I have been studying Norwegian for quite some time but I have not listened to enough. In spoken Norwegian, I can understand what is being talked about, but not each word. I would like to increase my understanding in that sense. There is a good chance I will be leaving for Norway in June and be spending 3 months there, so it's quite important to have this down, as you could imagine. 
Are there any websites you can think of where I can listen to spoken Norwegian? I am afraid the news may be a bit too complicated for me right now, so perhaps something more free-flowing. 
Thank you ahead of time. I know this may require some digging so I appreciate your time.


----------



## DeadMule

Well, all the major Norwegian newsmedia on the Internet have Web-TV (or "Nett-TV"), so there is a lot to listen to there. The biggest library would be the TV channels themselves, like NRK.no and TV2.no. At NRK you also have web radio ("Nettradio"). Not sure this is what you are looking for, but just a suggestion. Beware of dialects, though. On mainstream TV and radio there are a variety of dialects being spoken, and foreigners who know some Norwegian sometimes wonder why they "don't understand a word" of the TV news, for example. Well, it's just different dialects/accents...


----------



## A Boring Lady

That's precisely what I was looking for, actually - different TV stations and talk radio. Absolutely perfect! Tusen takk for hjelpen!


----------



## locazor

http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/618425 is a good place to hear some Norwegian.


----------



## A Boring Lady

Perfect! I am definitely bookmarking this. Thank you very much.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

You'll mostly hear music on this radio station, but the DJs and local newsreaders should be expected to speak the Bergen dialect:
http://www.radio1.no/index_bergen.html

/Wilma


----------



## DeadMule

A Boring Lady said:


> There is a good chance I will be leaving for Norway in June and be spending 3 months there, so it's quite important to have this down, as you could imagine.



A question you, boring lady: Do you know WHERE in Norway you will be staying? The main dialect in Bergen, Stavanger, Trondheim, Tromsø, Oslo, etc. are all quite different, so it would make sense to listen most to the dialect being used most where you are going. One main distinction would be whether you are going to a "bokmål" or "nynorsk" area. If you have specific destinations in mind, we could maybe give you pointers to the local dialect. I know several foreigners who speak Norwegian, who have problems with this. One learned Norwegian in Volda (west coast), and spoke a great Norwegian dialect form there, but when she came to Oslo, she didn't understand what we were saying. Another girl learned Bokmål in Oslo, and her Norwegian is quite good, but she can't understand people from Stavanger, or Nynorsk, for example. Not to scare you to much, but something to be aware of. I myself have problems understanding some Norwegian dialects, and I am a native who have lived in Norway for 40 years!

Good luck!


----------



## A Boring Lady

DeadMule, I am sure that you read my other post and saw that I will be in Bergen  Thank you again for the help.


----------



## Grefsen

A Boring Lady said:


> Hello again.
> I have been studying Norwegian for quite some time but I have not listened to enough. In spoken Norwegian, I can understand what is being talked about, but not each word. I would like to increase my understanding in that sense. There is a good chance I will be leaving for Norway in June and be spending 3 months there, so it's quite important to have this down, as you could imagine.
> Are there any websites you can think of where I can listen to spoken Norwegian?


Velkommen til nordiske språkforumet *"A Boring Lady" (ABL)!* 

Tanken om å bo i Norge i tre måneder høres veldig spennende for meg (ikke minst litt kjedelig).  

The thought of living in Norway for three months sounds very exciting to me (not the least bit boring).

Det er også vanskelig for meg å forstå talt norsk. Jeg bodde i Norge i seks uker i fjor (oktober / november) og å bidra til å forberede turen jeg lyttet til norsk internett-radio i en time eller to hver dag i flere måneder, og den virkelig hjalp.  Lykke til!   

It is also difficult for me to understand spoken Norwegian.  I stayed in Norway for six weeks last year (Oct./Nov.) and to help prepare for the trip I listened to Norwegian internet radio for an hour or two each day for several months and it really helped.  Good luck!


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Grefsen said:


> Tanken om å bo i Norge i tre måneder høres veldig spennende for meg (ikke minst litt kjedelig).
> 
> The thought of living in Norway for three months sounds very exciting to me (not the least bit boring)



Just want to point out that _ikke minst litt kjedelig_ actually means the exact opposite of _not the least bit boring._ 

Det varte lenge, det var kaldt og ikke minst kjedelig – it lasted a long time, was cold and not to mention boring. 

Det var interessant og ikke kjedelig i det hele tatt som jeg hadde trodd – it was interesting and not the least bit boring, as I had thought.


----------



## DeadMule

vestfoldlilja said:


> Just want to point out that _ikke minst litt kjedelig_ actually means the exact opposite of _not the least bit boring._



You are right, of course. Maybe she wanted to say "ikke det minste kjedelig", which would mean "not the least bit boring".

Øystein


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> Just want to point out that _ikke minst litt kjedelig_ actually means the exact opposite of _not the least bit boring._


*"Tusen takk" *for letting me know that the phrase I was using was incorrect.  No one likes to be told that they are boring so perhaps you have saved me from having to make some apologies in the future. 

Velkommen til nordiske språkforumet Øystein!  

You have made some very positive contributions to the Nordic Forum in the short time you have been posting here. 



DeadMule said:


> You are right, of course. Maybe *he* wanted to say "ikke det minste kjedelig", which would mean "not the least bit boring".


I just had one small correction to make.


----------



## Jeriko

I don't know if the pace will be quick enough for you, but I like Klar Tale's weekly news podcasts. I don't have enough posts under my belt to post the link, but a quick Google will get you there. The link's on the right.


----------



## montmorencywrf

Jeriko said:


> I don't know if the pace will be quick enough for you, but I like Klar Tale's weekly news podcasts. I don't have enough posts under my belt to post the link, but a quick Google will get you there. The link's on the right.



Thanks for this, which I am glad to have found, as so far, I have not been able to make NRK internet radio work on my laptop. This one is nice and clear and seems to be about my speed!

But is it Bokmål (I am guessing it is), and if so, what dialect? (Since it seems this is important to know).

Thanks.


----------



## Magb

montmorencywrf said:


> Thanks for this, which I am glad to have found, as so far, I have not been able to make NRK internet radio work on my laptop. This one is nice and clear and seems to be about my speed!
> 
> But is it Bokmål (I am guessing it is), and if so, what dialect? (Since it seems this is important to know).
> 
> Thanks.



All the readers speak in a very formal style that probably differs somewhat from how they speak normally. Technically speaking bokmål is only a written standard, so it doesn't really make sense to say that someone "speaks bokmål", but these readings are as close to "speaking bokmål" as you'll ever get.

Since the reading style is somewhat artificial it can't really be said to be a dialect _per se_, but it's based on the dialects of the Oslo area. It's important to note, however, that there is quite a bit of regional and sociolinguistic variation within the Oslo area, and indeed within Oslo itself.


----------



## montmorencywrf

Magb,

Thank you for the explanation.

M.


----------

